
Biggest X-ray laser in the world generates its first laser light - ourmandave
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/05/170504121724.htm
======
I_am_neo
so its a laser like x-ray beam? Where traditional x-ray fall in troughs and
peaks this one seems to maintain coherence over limited distances? Nice

